# USA Trains ore cars?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Could the USAT ore cars pass for 1:24 scale? That is, would they look ok as part of a 1:24 scale train?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It might work, they sit pretty high. When is the meeting at your place? I could bring a couple... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

May depend on what loco they sit be hind. They may be a bit small looking. I have 10 of them so far that are pulled by my Mallet. Look good there and I did shorten up the coupling between the cars. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, the meeting is Saturday, February 21.


----------

